# Can you catch,Grass Carp[AMERS]?



## sawgi2001 (Oct 15, 2004)

I know this is a stupid ques., but have any of you guys ever caught an "Amer" or Grass Carp? Is it possible??? Thank You for any response!


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

Some people will tell you that its impossible because grass carp feed on, well.........grass! But the first fish I ever caught was a 20 pound grass carp while bottom fishing with a hot dog! The owner of the pond I was fishing ran out and told me not to touch it because he thought it would die or something!? I have also heard of people catching them on dry flies while fly fishing. I think they are definetly much harder to catch than regular carp, but they can certainly be caught using bait or regular tackle.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

they are possible to catch but also very expensive, kill one and the owner will get extremely pissed


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i caught them on floating bread at a state park (but remember 2 let them go as quickly as possable) 7'm grander mt guides serie's// 2500 regal reel//10# bps excel green size 1hook long shanked.
tear up a couple of pieces of bread an throw it out as far as u can(4 pieces out of each slice)then sit down an wait 4 them 2 start feeding an toss out a piece 2 the side that they r feeding on a watch your piece an get ready  
only fished like that about 5 times but caught 6 an lost 2  
mrtwister_jbo

heres a pic :B


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Bee Larvae is a good bait for them and peas...


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

I have always heard that you can catch them on cherry tomatoes. I, personally, have never done this. I know this sounds like the ole' "My buddy caught 'em once on bubble gum" story. But, hey what can it hurt?


Good luck,

Harrison


----------

